# 2nd story bathroom, drain &vent, please help!!!



## baleworker (Apr 10, 2009)

Here is a better diagram, so you guys can see what i am up to.
Please, let me know if it meets the code and if it will work without any issues.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

baleworker said:


> Here is a better diagram, so you guys can see what i am up to.
> Please, let me know if it meets the code and if it will work without any issues.
> Thanks a lot!



No it will not meet code. You are creating a wet vent for the first floor drains.( Drain water from the second floor is flowing past the first floor vents.) Run the new 3 inch line from the second floor drain back to the 3 inch main drain (horizontal pipe). Tie in the second floor vent into the 3 inch going thru the roof.

Not sure your existing first floor arrangement meets code either, but it existing.


----------



## serik (Jul 10, 2009)

ok ,so i guess i have to preserve a separate vent for the 1st floor toilet and sink, right?

I updated a diagram, also, what fittings should I use?
The whole horizontal 3" pipe is under the slab, and that new vent would have to be under the slab too and have a small horizontal section till it meets the wall. How can I add a horizontal 2" vent to the horizontal 3" drain?

Also, is it OK to have a shower trap 8' away from the vent?

Thanks!


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

serik said:


> ok ,so i guess i have to preserve a separate vent for the 1st floor toilet and sink, right?
> 
> I updated a diagram, also, what fittings should I use?
> The whole horizontal 3" pipe is under the slab, and that new vent would have to be under the slab too and have a small horizontal section till it meets the wall. How can I add a horizontal 2" vent to the horizontal 3" drain?
> ...


 I would tie the second floor SH(ower) into the vent. And tie the first floor BT (tub) into the vent. Use a 3/3/2 tee.


----------

